# Problemas con Panasonic SA-AKX70



## lucianodcressi (Dic 30, 2011)

buenas soy nuevo y necesito su ayuda, hace 2 semana me trajeron este equipo andando, el problema que tenia era que no leía los CD, lo desarme limpie la lente y cuando lo armo y quiero probar ya no encendió. lo único que enciende es el cooler y unos led que iluminan la perilla del volumen, conseguí el manual de servicio y revise las tensiones note que a la mitad de los pines del display le llega la mitad del voltaje que debería, así también a los pines clk y stb. mi duda hoy después de varias horas y horas revisando son los transistores de montaje superficial que están marcados en placa con las letras QR los cuales leí por ahí que no son transistores comunes por lo cual nose si se miden de igual modo, estos no he podido leer el código como para poder reemplazarlos y en el manual de servicio tienen una nomenclatura que no entiendo. esto es un resumen de lo que he revisado(sin éxito) hasta el momento. una cosita mas el dueño me quiere matar ya que el como dije lo trajo andando. cualquier ayuda es bien venida


----------



## estuardo lima (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola, no escribo para responderte sino para manifestarte que tengo el mismo problema con el mismo modelo de equipo, asi que te agradecere cuando alguien te responda.. GRACIAS


----------



## carbajal (Ene 15, 2012)

hola, en primer lugar hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando se desarma un equipo y especialmente cuando es panasonic, ya que dan mucho trabajo se te equivocas en algo. antes de cualquier otra cosa revisa si todos los conectores estan en su lugar, otra cosa puede q por error hayas tocado o cortocircuitado algun componente sin querer al armarlo y desarmarlo, me paso una vez, otro consejo seria verificar los reguladores y tambien hacer una limpieza general a las placas con tiner, una vez me paso algo similar e hice lo que mencione antes y me funciono


----------



## tulio (Ene 21, 2012)

yo tambien tengo un problema similar pero es con el panasonic sa-ak78
resulta que cuando me decidi pasarlo al taller diagnostique que el problema estaba en el regulador de voltaje
pues tenia un falso contacto y con la bibracion que generaban los altavoces (ya que estaba sobre el mismo mueble) este simplemente se apagaba marcando el error f61 asi que lo "resolde" y funciona como un año y medio ahora volbio a desoldarse pero desde su parte interna, osea los pines del integrado quedaron en la placa del pcb y el encapsulado "volando" y se me acurrio la magnifica idea de cambiarlo por completo pero ahora ya estoy metido en un problema mayor
1.- el regulador original es el STK470-050 (que tenia que cambiar)
pero en mi comunidad no encontre este regulador con la misma matricula, encontre el stk470-050A
(e incluso ni siquiera encontre los dataseet para poder compararlos) asi que se lo coloque y a la hora de volber a armar este simplemente ya  no encendio para nada y por lo que ya no me muestra nisiquira algun codego deerror, solo se oye el clik que da el rele pero que no permite nisiquira que encienda el panle frontal (juego de luces)
mi pregunta es :
me equivoque al reemplazar el regulador de voltaje?
si alguen me puede orientar se los agradeceria


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 12, 2012)

Jejejejeje creo que este post es mas de problemas que de soliciones :S yo tengo un problema con el SA AK77 de Panasonic :S resulta que tenia tiempo parado el equipo por que se descompuso la charola de CD's, con un video de YouTube logre poner a punto el mecanismo, pero resulta que tambien ahora cuando lo enciendo, comienza a switchear el relevador, no entra por completo el equipo y "entra" cuando quiere (1 de cada 100 veces" pero despues me marca o ya sea el famoso errore de alimentacion o simplemente me marca que aun esta atascado la charola de CD, ayuda con esto porfa...


----------

